# Georgia DEA Agents Seize Estimated $10 Million in Cocaine



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wsbtv.com*

Authorities say they seized almost $10 million worth of cocaine in a raid on a warehouse in Gainesville. 
Five people were arrested when agents moved in yesterday after getting a tip that a shipment was arriving on a tractor-trailer. 
Ruth Porter-Whipple of the Drug Enforcement Administration in Atlanta says the warehouse at the Oakbrook Industrial Park had been under surveillance based on suspicions arounsed by activity around the building. 
Porter-Whipple says about 100 kilograms of cocaine was seized, along with $100,000 in cash. The street value of the drug is estimated at $9.9 million. 
Porter-Whipple said just one of the five suspects arrested is in the U.S. legally.

Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

